# Marsilea Emersed success!



## birbal9090 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm a planted tank obsessed from India.hope to be like amano some day,so I'm always experimenting with plants.I tried growing Marsilea hisuta in my planted tank but it showed very slow growth(coz of insufficient light n co2 i guess)so I decided to ...pics below.



























All of the previous leaves dried so I had to cut them,but the new one's grew rapidly,I'm amazed by the results.this growth is just one week old!

and interesing part is that it doesn't even need much maintenance.I just let it rest in the balcony where there isn't even any direct sunlight.but it stays nice n humid. its spreading shoots all over the bowl.I couldn't be happier.

I have just used red soil for the bottom and some gravel over it,rest I just do weekly water spray.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Did you forget to add the pics? It sounds interesting, but we can't see it!


----------



## birbal9090 (Mar 22, 2011)

sorry if you couldn't see the pics earlier...can you see them now?


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

congratulations! These guys grow crazy on damp areas . In our tanks, you will need strong lighting to get them to grow low like a carpet.


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

If you stuck a fixture over it I bet you could make it carpet and then transfer it to your tank!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hi Emersed, you just revived a 2 and about 3 week old thread lol. That could probably work.


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

NeonFlux said:


> Hi Emersed, you just revived a 2 and about 3 week old thread lol. That could probably work.


Oh sorry, He probably figured it out by now


----------

